# West Park Service Tunnels + more, October 09



## mookster (Oct 29, 2009)

After taking in Cambridge Military Hospital and failing to find the Military Theatre we'd heard about we were stuck for something to do. It was getting fairly late in the day what with the darkness setting in at about 5.30 now and we needed somewhere fairly local, easy to access and most importantly one that we knew how to get round, so West Park it was. Main objective was to tackle the service tunnels, but we also crossed Hollywood Lodge off the list as well. It being half term there were a fair amount of people there, we saw 3 groups - one doing a modelling shoot outside Hollywood Lodge, a man with who I assumed to be his 2 young children(!) and a pair of very dodgy looking chavs in full sports-leisure wear regalia who eyed us up suspiciously from the corridor as we entered the service tunnels.















mould of epic proportions






the floor really isn't going to survive much longer in places














Extinguishers now look like this






With the sun slowly sinking we checked out the main hall one final time before we said goodbye to West Park forever










Really glad I got to see it one last time, despite the rumours of security patrolling the corridors we didn't see anyone, apart from the moment we all heard what sounded like boots walking down a corridor so we all legged it....only for there to be nobody there

More here from my visit in early October and this one http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157622378664421/


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 29, 2009)

Great set of piccies Mooks -some I've not seen before. Liking the tunnel with the curved roof and the loast ones of the Main Hall -top stuff


----------



## lost (Oct 29, 2009)

Some proper exploring there. The mould tunnel looks horrific.

I think those fire extinguishers should be scattered around all the corners of the hospital, just to stop people creating wanky messages and slogans with them.


----------



## Allstar#500 (Oct 29, 2009)

Few of my pictures, good excuse to try out the new camera phone  Despite the fail at Pyestock i really enjoyed the day

Locker falling down from the ground floor of what i think was the Parklands Training Centre





Floor in the corner of the main room in the Parklands Training center (i advise not to walk across there...)





Not sure if this is a Water Pressure Gauge or Air Pressure?





New graffitti in the main hall





Finally a group shot, thought my friend did well to run from the other end of the hall jump up on the wall and get into position in under 10 seconds before the timer ended lol


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 29, 2009)

Cracking shots there fellas..some of the best tunnel shots I have seen in a while too.


----------



## mookster (Oct 29, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Cracking shots there fellas..some of the best tunnel shots I have seen in a while too.



that's quite a compliment, cheers


----------



## vmlopes (Oct 29, 2009)

Once it was the only way in.............but I would question anyone going down asebstos filled tunnels just to take some shots now that the place is so easy to get in, hope you were all masked up


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Oct 29, 2009)

eeeew mouldy tunnel not very inviting


----------



## Indy500 (Oct 29, 2009)

The scariest floors ever... its a long drop too! And that mould looks well scary!


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 29, 2009)

Mould off! Nice pics from a different perspective. When does the demo actually begin here?


----------



## Allstar#500 (Oct 30, 2009)

vmlopes said:


> Once it was the only way in.............but I would question anyone going down asebstos filled tunnels just to take some shots now that the place is so easy to get in, hope you were all masked up



No masks im affraid, the way i look at it is half an hour of asbestos isnt going to kill you, in the same way one box of cigarettes doesent. Obviously it isnt wise to spend a long time exposed to it we all know that, but personally i didnt feel the need to worry


----------



## vmlopes (Oct 30, 2009)

Allstar#500 said:


> No masks im affraid, the way i look at it is half an hour of asbestos isnt going to kill you, in the same way one box of cigarettes doesent. Obviously it isnt wise to spend a long time exposed to it we all know that, but personally i didnt feel the need to worry



Haaah, that is the most fucked up response to a question I have ever read...........if you dont uderstand it dont play with it, and dont come on here saying that playing with asbestos aint going to kill you because it was only for half an hour...........wtf


----------



## Allstar#500 (Oct 30, 2009)

Decided to remove that, if you want to talk about it PM me. This will only clog the forum with an arguement otherwise.

I'm happy to explain if you wish to listen.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 30, 2009)

Allstar#500 said:


> Decided to remove that, if you want to talk about it PM me. This will only clog the forum with an arguement otherwise.
> 
> I'm happy to explain if you wish to listen.



I dont want to turn this thread into one about asbestos ok,but I have been on the courses and take it from me please..do not even expose yourself to this substance for even one second..once its in you....


----------



## Allstar#500 (Oct 30, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> I dont want to turn this thread into one about asbestos ok,but I have been on the courses and take it from me please..do not even expose yourself to this substance for even one second..once its in you....



Yeah like the message i just sent to vmpoles, i know about the risks and health implications caused by exposure as it was the first thing i researched when joining the site after reading the warning on the home page. The comment was stupid and throw away so i apologise for that as i realise how much of a moron it makes me look lol

I have my reasons for not worrying about my health, one of which i told to vmpoles but there are a couple of others i'd rather keep to myself. If you want to talk about it more then PM and il happily talk about it


----------



## vmlopes (Oct 30, 2009)

Allstar#500 said:


> Yeah like the message i just sent to vmpoles, i know about the risks and health implications caused by exposure as it was the first thing i researched when joining the site after reading the warning on the home page. The comment was stupid and throw away so i apologise for that as i realise how much of a moron it makes me look lol
> 
> I have my reasons for not worrying about my health, one of which i told to vmpoles but there are a couple of others i'd rather keep to myself. If you want to talk about it more then PM and il happily talk about it



Allstar#500 has kindly taken this to PM, notwithstanding that as Klempner69 has mentioned do not expose yourself knowingly to asbestos........


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry for appearing like a lecturing old fart,but here in Swindon we have a steady rate of ex-railway workers that have been and still do suffer from and eventually die from Asbestos related diseases..as one who worked with asbestos in the mid seventies,I diont even know if one day I may succomb to this terror as it takes many years to manifest.


----------



## kaboom (Oct 31, 2009)

right have we all calmed down about Asbestos and the do's and donts.
out of everyone thats been to west park, has anyone been past the round air ducts under the main hall/kitchens? 
plus when i was there with cagedangel there was no-one about and we went into a room upstairs and it all of a sudden went really cold and then we heard a ladys voice in mid conversation. has anyone had the same experience aas us?


----------



## mookster (Oct 31, 2009)

kaboom said:


> plus when i was there with cagedangel there was no-one about and we went into a room upstairs and it all of a sudden went really cold and then we heard a ladys voice in mid conversation. has anyone had the same experience aas us?



I've had a few odd experiences there, heard footsteps occasionally, best example being this visit when all of us heard what sounded like a pair of boots walking down one of the corridors, but there was noone there...on other trips I also saw the figure of an old-ish woman standing in a doorway in Goldsmith ward, that freaked me out a little. Also heard a voice in Huxley as well when there was noone there, of course we ran through the possibility on both occasions that it was other explorers or from the live site but it wasn't


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Nov 3, 2009)

odd noise round by the buildings that are off to the right as you walk down to the villas. in a field of their own. female hospital staff wing or female epileptic wing i believe. off the top of my head cant think of the name of the place.


----------



## kaboom (Nov 3, 2009)

mookster said:


> I've had a few odd experiences there, heard footsteps occasionally, best example being this visit when all of us heard what sounded like a pair of boots walking down one of the corridors, but there was noone there...on other trips I also saw the figure of an old-ish woman standing in a doorway in Goldsmith ward, that freaked me out a little. Also heard a voice in Huxley as well when there was noone there, of course we ran through the possibility on both occasions that it was other explorers or from the live site but it wasn't



cooooool but i dont understand why u ran? so wot if it was other explorers, their probably doin the same thing as u and for havin ppl or loons from the live part roamin just makes it all a bit more appealing in my eyes. wen we was their we went through the main door which wen we went to leave was locked so we couldnt get out. we finally found a door that opened out into the live part and was watched by a huge coloured lady that just snarled at us as we walk past her.


----------



## mookster (Nov 3, 2009)

only reason we ran is because we'd heard security had started patrolling the corridors, and figured that they are the ones to wear shiny black boots

think you misunderstood me 'running the ideas through my head' though lol...we didn't physically leg it!


----------



## theterrorwheel (Nov 3, 2009)

Anthillmob74 said:


> eeeew mouldy tunnel not very inviting



well you havent been on a night out in plymouth then!


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Nov 8, 2009)

security in corridoors holds some truth. had an encounter with 2 on a very recent visit. we were outside trying to find a way in as our usual route had been blocked. they hammered on the window waving at us, made an excuse of 'just walking the dog' and left. there was also 1 guard driving round in a red security car.

bugger.


----------



## kaboom (Nov 9, 2009)

mookster said:


> only reason we ran is because we'd heard security had started patrolling the corridors, and figured that they are the ones to wear shiny black boots
> 
> think you misunderstood me 'running the ideas through my head' though lol...we didn't physically leg it!



ok, now we have that sorted lol


----------

